# Aurora2: The Final Chapter



## Ginseng (Jul 24, 2005)

Some of you might remember the original Aurora flashlight project. That was a modding challenge I undertook starting in the winter of 2003. It was strictly an exercise in determining the limits of what was possible in terms of jamming the most power and lumens into a tube torch body the size of a standard 3D. The original teaser thread is here and the release thread is here. The end result was a 100W light in the body of a stock-appearing, lime green Mag3D that pumped out as much as 4,000 bulb lumens.

Since then, the original Aurora prototype has mostly been sitting on my dresser although it did make a trip to Photon Fest 3 hosted by Milkyspit. Also, several folks have endeavored to produce a commercial run of lights based on the original concept. Out of all of these, only Bill Waites' USL project has seen the light of day. There are numerous threads related to the USL so I won't link to them, but I will say that he has raised the phenomenon of a flashlight build to a new level. The USL'ers have developed into a bona fide mini-community which seems to have more fun than any other bunch of guys on the board. 

The Aurora prototype was a rough unit and I've always longed for a more evolved version even though I knew I could never support a build. And so I contacted a few of my fellow hot wire modders and solicited their support to make just one more Aurora. The Aurora2 would not exist were it not for the following folks.

*bwaites:* One of the most enterprising and friendly individuals I've met in my time here. We first met when he contacted me to inquire about collaborating on an Aurora production run. Although I just didn't have the resources to support one, our numerous conversations regarding the design led me to the conclusion that Bill was a genuine star, honest, perceptive and humble. Bill supplied the Mule prototype body used in the Aurora2.

*js:* Jim has already earned his fame and respect by blazing the trail with his family of TigerLight mods and the innovative M6-R power pack. And this is just his latest, most popular work. If there's a more rigorous, intelligently critical flashlight modder working today, I haven't met him. Jim shared with me his thoughts, ideas and concerns on all aspects of high powered incandescents from the bulb to power systems to testing. Jim supplied the custom-modified reflector for the 2" head.

*fivemega:* Varooj has become one of the most intelligent, productive and astute production modders around. His work is amazing and sets the standard in craftsmanship and design. Just check out his AA-D battery carriers, fat-body heads and lights and lithium ion adapter systems. He is generous and honest and shares freely his ideas as well as his questions. Varooj supplied the FM3-V head.

*all the fans of high-powered incandescent lights:* My humble thanks to all of you for sharing your energy, ideas and love of the hot wire. I put in the time and effort that I do for you guys as much as for my own satisfaction. Thanks for demonstrating to me again and again that incandescent lights are not an obsolete technology but still vital and dare I say, sexy.







I'm known for my long posts but I'll try to keep it short this time. Here are the vitals:

*Body:* The body came to me as a bare aluminum "Mule" prototype. It accommodates a triangular triple stack of 4/5A cell, four long in each string. So, up to 12 cells of this size can fit inside the body. Designed from scratch to accommodate this potent cell, the walls are thick and strong. The head end is a perfect replica of the threads and O-ring groove of the Mag. This makes it capable of accepting any stock or custom Mag head. The tailcap, unlike in the Mag, is an externally threaded unit which allows the body wall to continue at full thickness to the very end. The switch opening is specially designed to accept the snap-in, industrial mini-rocker switch. These tiny units are capable of handling 10A with no reliability issues. 

The original finish was heavy on the knurling and raw as-machined from the mill. I filed down the knurling so that the high points were completely flush with the body surface. The subsurface knurling remained. I then smoothed down the surface using a progression of wet sanding terminating in 2000 grit. I topped this off with a buffing to mirror polish. The end result is something I call _"holographic knurling."_ The effect is totally unlike traditional knurling such as you would find on SureFire lights. When held lightly, the surface feels smooth yet rippley, almost like a liquid leather. But if you grip the tube with force, the knurling locks up with your fingers providing a secure grip. 

*3" Turbo Head:* The head started out as a complete hard anodized FM3-V unit. I stripped the anodizing, revealing the massive chunk of aluminum. Those of you who own FM3 heads will know what I'm talking about...this is one massive hunk of metal. I took a hand file to the fins to change the profile as I wanted something even more distinctive. The end result is a two-step profile with a more traditional main head _"cup"_ with a slimmer transition section. The front bezel ring and head were then treated to the same sanding sequence as the body. All sharp edges were given just the slightest chamfer to clean things up. The reflector was designed to provide cam action focusing but since this was not required for the Aurora design, I cut the cam stub off. 

*2" Compact Head:* This started out as a stock Mag D unit. I stripped the anodizing and then filed away the knurled grip ring around the head section eventually undercutting it to give a totally different effect from the original. The writing on the front bezel ring was obliterated. Everything was sanded and buffed. The reflector is a medium orange peel (MOP) unit custom worked by js to function optimally with the Aurora2 bulb mount system. 

All the body and head parts were then sent out for electroless nickel plating. This finish is durable, smooth and provides a warmer, more elegant color cast than either bare aluminum or bright chrome. It's my favorite.

Here are some pictures of the body and head parts both before and after electroless nickel plating. 










*Power System:* The Aurora2 uses a pack that is an upgrade from the original Aurora pack in several ways. _First_, instead of the occasionally problematic KAN1800 4/5A, I switched to GoldPeak GP2000 4/5A. GP's high current cells are the standard in the field of radio control modeling and with good reason. They are bulletproof and perform at amazing levels. _Second_, the Aurora2 pack uses 12 cells instead of 11. Here's the snapshot of performance: 10.5+ amps peak delivery, 9.25 amps sustained at MPV, 1.174V MPV. MPV is the "midpoint voltage" or the point of delivery of 50% of capacity. This means each one of these cells which is the same diameter as a CR123 and only 15mm longer is putting out nearly 11 watts of power or over three times what a cell driving the WA01185 superbulb is called upon to deliver. And it's doing it after half the usable capacity has been delivered. All joints are soldered as before and turn-around connections are made with solid copper strips. The pack is doubly shrink-wrapped and reinforced with Kapton tape and protective copper/silicone sandwich endcaps.

For the frequently used connectors, I switched from fully insulated blade connectors to Dean's Ultra plugs. The battery side connector was additionally potted in epoxy to provide extra protection and durability. The pack can now be charged simply by unscrewing the tailcap, disconnecting the pack from the switch circuit and plugging in a mating Dean's Ultra charging harness. Here are some power delivery curves for the new power pack. You'll see that this pack will push a 100W bulb to an average of 127W and *130W* at MPV. Note the flatness of the voltage discharge curve even at an average of 9.25 amps or 4.6C rate. These are simply amazing cells.





*Light Engine:* Now that the power pack is a 12-cell unit, it is no longer possible to use short-life bulbs in the Aurora2. Bulbs such as the Osram 62138HLX axial and 64625HLX will blow due to the extreme level of overdrive. To survive the initial 16.5V, 10.5A inrush, the bulb must have a rated life of 2,000 hours or better. The bulb of choice is now the Osram 64623HLX. Funny how things sometimes come full circle. This was one of the very first bulbs used in the original Aurora. Pumping 2,800 lumens at spec, this is the brightest 100W long life bulb available. The fact that it has a horizontal filament is hardly an issue since driven by the Aurora2 power pack, this bulb will produce 4,900 lumens at MPV and that's after 5 minutes of constant on time. In your first 30 second squirt, expect to see nearly *6,000* bulb lumens. In a word, it's very bright. Here is how the bulb puts out. 





I also calculated the luminous efficiency based on the power measurements. So, for those who keep knocking incandescents for their inefficiency, you'll see that this bulb operates at better than 35 lumens/watt for most of its run. Not bad at all for a tiny piece of glowing metal.





Here's a beamshot. The target is a 13-story apartment complex on the next block. I normally do not shine my lights at other people's houses but there are very few good ranges near our new house and I was in the city for a visit. "Quick on - snap - quick off" to try to minimize any disruption or disturbance. Net on-time of about 2 seconds. 





And just one or two more indulgent photos to leave off with.









And one picture with the only other electroless nickel plated light I've made, the U-binned Smooth Operator based on McG's Aleph 2.





Well, that's it folks. Here is Aurora2 packed in its own Pelican 1500 case, ready to go to my friend PaulW to play with. This light is the culmination of my hot wire aspirations and is my _"statement"_ piece. There will not be another one like it. Still, someday, it may leave my hands and find a home with another who would cherish it as much as I.





Finally, like all good things, this journey must also come to an end. After I've completed the Polaris build (and possibly the 1/2D GB) I'll be taking an indefinite leave from CPF. I have realized almost every flashlight dream I've had and now seems like the right time to step away and refresh. They say that when you run out of dreams, _"go get some sleep and make some new ones."_ 

Well, I hope you've enjoyed the final chapter in the Aurora saga. It's been a total blast! Thanks to all my friends, colleagues and supporters. And my best wishes to all who worship the hot wire...keep the tungsten boiling and run time be damned! 

Fond Regards,
Wilkey


----------



## Mags (Jul 24, 2005)

We will all miss you when you step away Wilkey. I dont hang around Hot wire threads too much, but am fully aware of all your great acomplishments. Great light by the way. I dont understand why I havent heard of it.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 24, 2005)

There are times when nothing can be said, but;

WOWW!!!!

I'll comment more later, when I've had a chance to digest this!

Bill


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 24, 2005)

Awesome light, if you ever want to sell it send me a PM. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Dr_Joe (Jul 24, 2005)

Ginseng,
Spectacular piece, congratulations ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

But don't leave us ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif
Think of all the wisdom you've accumulated that so many here can benefit from. Think of it as your photonic moral obligation to stay and teach.


----------



## rick258 (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks awesome Wilkey. Hope you don't stay away tooooo long. Always look forward to your informative posts. Good Luck on clearing the cobwebs and on whatever endeavors you finally decide to pursue in the future.

Rick


----------



## HarryN (Jul 25, 2005)

Something must have happened to the pics - would love to see them.


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 25, 2005)

Wilkey:

THat is simply awsome...

You inspired me in so many of my lights, it's not even funny...

And why leave? first Don, now you, come on, you know you like us ennough to hang around here, even if just once a while...

But all and all thank you Wilkey, the Aurora pushed the idea of the "sleeper" light to the max...

Nick


----------



## KevinL (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't know whether to stand dumbfounded in awe or cry after reading that post. So it was prophetic, Ginseng did mention "you guys will be fine if the old school incandescent guys leave" - I really hoped it wasn't going to be true. 

While I understand that you've got some big things in life on your plate, and the need to discover new frontiers off the beaten path which CPF has become, I hope, as I'm sure many do, you'll pop by just to say hi occasionally. No obligation; I understand it can be tough to keep teaching and you definitely do not owe us anything after all you have given us.

But I for one have always enjoyed your posts, whether informative or casual. You will always be welcome here and it will be a darker day without you. 

We'll do our best to carry on.



Now, departures aside, I'm not sure whether I should say this but I get this strange feeling that the community is going to fragment. We've got 'alternative' forums popping up, a number of unexpected departures, and then some, all this after a major crisis. It just makes one wonder whether we will all still be here by the end of Christmas or whether things are never really going to be the same again.


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello Wilkey,

What a work of Art...

Tom


----------



## jdriller (Jul 25, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif
It is always a pleasure. We shall meet again.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 25, 2005)

The light is breathtaking in so many respects, Wilkey, but you leaving us is just WRONG! I go through periods of strong or non-contact with CPF, but don't abandon it. If you can honestly say (and I believe you already have) that you've enjoyed the people and made some good friends, than don't skip town. Contrary to popular belief, we all collectively have more to offer than just flashlights. I was looking forward to meeting you at PF4 @ Milky's. You really need to hang back in. You've hit the hotwire high, but there are other areas of this addiction to explore.

And more importantly, more friends to meet. That's the best part of CPF, not what's on BST!


----------



## Codeman (Jul 25, 2005)

Wilkey, that's just plain beautiful. And, even though I've had a prototype USL for a while now, I'm finding it hard to comprehend 6,000 lumens!

I wish you much succcess on your search for new dreams and I hope reciprocity finds you for all that you've given us.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 25, 2005)

Wilkey,

Simply awesome. Thanks much for all of your great contributions /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Will


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 25, 2005)

I can't see the pictures!!!, Can you post the direct URL where you hosted them?

Thanks! Curiosity is killing me.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

I tried http://webzoom.freewebs.com/photonjazz/Aurora2Output.jpg directly but says page not found


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 25, 2005)

What!!! You are leaving too? Your posts made me modify my Thor 3.5 to a monster with your useful posts about bulbs and batteries and such, you will be missed. Hope you don't stay away too long. Please post again the pics!!!

AlexGT


----------



## daloosh (Jul 25, 2005)

Wilkey,

The Aurora was the high point of PF3 for me, thanks for showing it off. Your new creation is stunning. Be safe and be well, stay in touch with us as you look forward!

daloosh


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 25, 2005)

Dr Joe,
I pass on all that I learn and folks have gotten much smarter and more sophisticated and that's a wonderful thing. But that means it makes me seem less wise in comparison! I'll be dropping in to spectate occasionally, you can be sure of that.

Rick258,
Thanks for your words. Sometimes time away is the best thing for us. I suspect I won't be able to totally shake the flashaholic bug.

Harry and AlexGT,
The pics are accessible as I just checked. Freewebs is a bit less than totally reliable though. Try dumping your cache and doing a refresh. Oh, and AlexGT, your making the Gy6.35-H3 was a great idea and has some amazing potential. Maybe one day I'll be sporting 3,600 lumen Osram 64625HLX in the fog lamps of my WRX. 

270winchester,
The main reason I do come back is because of the great folks here like you. It was great working with you, Nick.

KevinL,
Teaching and giving is self-replenishing. Aside from the time-consuming act of monitoring the posts for those wondering or in need, the pleasure of helping is itself very energizing and at the heart of what brings me back.

You can rest assured that things will never be the same. It's almost trite to say, but change is inevitable. How a community reacts to the changes is far more important and lasting an effect than the comings and goings of even the most central individuals like McG. At some point, the community becomes an organic, living organism unto itself and no one person or persons are able to force it to walk a path that it would otherwise not naturally choose. Well, not without harming it in some way. I have come to realize the truth and wisdom of this as I watch my daughter progress from a formless spud to a strong-willed, creative and inquisitive toddler. Control is a mirage. Guidance by example through the exercise of character is far more difficult and rare but it is based in integrity and mutual trust. I don't always live up to this ideal but the point is to never stop trying.

Jdriller,
You know it. I've just got to hear more of those crazy drilling stories 

Phaserburn,
You speak the truth and I look forward to meeting more of the guys at PF5. We all choose the terms under which we participate in any endeavor and in taking my leave, I guess I'm saying that I'll never stop watching the creative and fun things that go on here, but when I come back to tear it up again, I'll want to do it in style 

Daloosh,
PF3 was a hoot. I hope to see you at a future PF.

Wilkey

PS. Funny, how come no one has asked for beamshots?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 25, 2005)

Beamshots, please.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jul 25, 2005)

Perhaps, because it'll shoot your camera? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Anyway, sorry to see you go. Take good care of yourself Wilkey! 
I'll remember you every time I get burned by an incandescent bulb. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 25, 2005)

Amazing is used too often these days. Not today.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 26, 2005)

Wilkey, you have been one of the premier hot wire pioneers on this forum! You helped lead the way, and I'm still bummed you were unable to make it to PF4! When I arrived on the CPF scene, LS's were actually on-the-street and a whole new world opened-up for me. Subsequently, I have seen what is possible with hot wires, and have been awed! Please don't make yourself scarce!

Larry


----------



## Kiu (Jul 26, 2005)

It's awesome and looks beauty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Thanks for your sharing again.

Oh.. The final chapter? I hope you won't leave us and bring another new book to us, starting with a new chapter.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

Kiu


----------



## modamag (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW! what beautiful lights.
I've always loved the shiny chrome/silver appearance.

BTW: I can make the leave-of-absence never happen by putting the Polaris on indefinite hold /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
J/K you & I will probably get 100 PM/day which would make us exit left quicker.


----------



## KevinL (Jul 26, 2005)

Your reply's given me hope, a lot more than can be said for many other things in this world.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Whatever it is, we will always keep the hotwire flame bright here on CPF. 100 watts of Osram bulb in a Kiu bipin socket coming up this evening at my place! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## darkgear.com (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow wow and wow. Another milestone in Hotwires. Good job!


----------



## js (Jul 26, 2005)

Wilkey,

Stunning! This is a work of art, worthy to share the same picture frame with the Smooth Operator. VERY nice my friend. I especially like what you did with the FM head. I can imagine the number of hours tied up in prepping the surface and sanding and such-like. Very impressive Wilkey.

Congratulations, and keep in touch.


----------



## fivemega (Jul 28, 2005)

Wilkey,
That is an excellent job and can't be any better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Wilkey,

Is that the Mag head we had spoken about a month or so ago?

Your polishing job never ceases to amaze me - I've done similar, but your absolutely meticulous attention to the details in the metal makes things very, very smooth.

Great job. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Keep in touch.


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello Wilkey,

About those beamshots (not beamsnots)...

Tom

Edit: Someday I will learn to spell... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## underdust (Aug 1, 2005)

Wilkey, 

Your latest creation is nothing less than stunning. 

Regarding your departure... Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and experience with us over the years. Even though I just arrived here about 5 months ago, you have taught me more in that time than you'll ever know. I started coming here just to learn more information about the flashlights I already owned. I had never even imagined that it was possible to modify them myself, and certainly not to the degree that you have shown was possible. 

Even though I have never spoken to you directly, the generosity with which you've shared your knowledge with others, has given me the knowledge and confidence to attempt some of your projects myself. For that, I am extremely grateful.

I wish you only the best in your other endeavors, and I look forward to what your imagination might bring to us in the future.

Thanks for everything.

Dusty


----------



## Ginseng (Aug 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SilverFox said:*
Hello Wilkey,

About those beamsnots...

Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

Done.


Wilkey


----------



## Sway (Aug 10, 2005)

Wilkey,

Don't know how I missed this post, but that has to be the one of the most impressive looking lights I have ever seen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

It's truly something fit for a King and well deserved /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 10, 2005)

Wilkey, now that I came back and saw the pics, you are one crazy ******* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif That thing should be illegal in 48 states, other than Nevada and New Jersey...

Everytime I flip the switch of a Mutant-Mag, and see a whole street light up, I would still be envious of one other light in the world...

You just never cease to make the rest of us look like cavemen that just got out hands on some branches and coal...


----------



## Hallis (Aug 12, 2005)

It's definately inspirational and awe inspiring at the same time. The origonal Aroura write-up was the first CPF thread i had ever seen and it got me into modding flashlights. I hate to see things coming to conclusion for Wilkey less than a year after i joined but I can understand the reasons. You will, of course, keep in touch with me via emails right wilkey? I still owe you some money after all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## nethiker (Aug 12, 2005)

That's a beautiful light, elegant and classy. You have set the bar for modders present and future. 

I just want to say thanks for everything--for the great posts which I always enjoyed reading, and for the USL which traces its lineage back to you. 

I wish you the best.

Greg


----------



## bwaites (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, he SAYS "The Final Chapter", but then hints elsewhere that there is a REGULATED Aurora on the boards!!

We'll see!!

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Aug 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
Well, he SAYS "The Final Chapter", but then hints elsewhere that there is a REGULATED Aurora on the boards!!

We'll see!!

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hotwires - because enough is NEVER enough? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Hallis (Aug 17, 2005)

I dont think the word "Enough" is in the vocabulary of guys like Bill, Wilkey, and the rest of the Hotwire community. Unless it's used right after the word "not" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Shane


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 25, 2006)

Check out the first post in this thread. All I gotta say is WOW!

How come Ginseng isn't posting anymore? Like he's dissapeared off the face of the earth.


----------



## HarryN (Feb 25, 2006)

I know he is putting a lot of time into his grad degree and family. What do you do after all of this as an encore ?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 26, 2006)

HarryN said:


> I know he is putting a lot of time into his grad degree and family. What do you do after all of this as an encore ?


That's a good question and he's just the person to ask. 

Is anyone in touch with him? js, bwaites?

I'm just curious


----------



## bwaites (Feb 26, 2006)

js and I both talk with him occasionally, js more than me.

He is doing exactly as described, though I think he still has a trick or two up his sleeve.

He hinted at a regulated Superlight in the Aurora2 post.

Bill


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 26, 2006)

oh geez! I didn't even read that he wrote he's taking indefinate leave. So school and inspiration then. I'm glad to hear the lines of communication are still there. Hope he comes to visit and maybe even bring a new inspiration to build a regulated version or maybe something that is half solid heatsink, half battery pack with a switch in the tail... or not


----------



## PaulW (Feb 26, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> Check out the first post in this thread. All I gotta say is WOW!


Yep, it is a magnificent light. I had the privilege of holding it and playing with it. That was a real trip! Wilkey posted some great pictures, but they don't do justice to actually seeing and feeling the Aurora2.




> How come Ginseng isn't posting anymore? Like he's dissapeared off the face of the earth.


He does post every now and then, in spurts. You might find it fun to search his posts.

Paul


----------



## BVH (Feb 26, 2006)

He was moderating some threads over at Mr. Bulk's Forum - a while back, anyway. I find as I get older, it is more difficult emotionally when people leave my life. Its true here - even though I haven't met 99.9% of the people on CPF. It was very sad when Mr. Bulk broke away to form his own forum and when many members followed him. This year, I've had 4 people I have worked with for at least 20 years, retire. It has been very dificult to deal with. Yes there are good people to replace them with, but its not the same. Thank goodness, I've only got a little over 2 years myself before I retire. Looking on the bright side, Mr. Bulk and others are still around, just in a different place and I can visit both forums. And there are still many great legends in thier own time right here on CPF! That's enough rambling!


----------



## Cliffnopus (Feb 26, 2006)

_WOW !!!_ Absolutely fantastic - a thing of beauty. Relax and re-energize, the world of lights needs you back.

Cliff


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 21, 2008)

Just had Ginseng post about this in the "Most Powerful Hotwires" thread, and this thread is well worth bumping. Great resources in Genseng's sig link also.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 21, 2008)

The links at the start of the thread don't work. I was hoping to see what this thing is like.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 21, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> The links at the start of the thread don't work. I was hoping to see what this thing is like.



Well there is plenty of details in this thread. Genseng also linked this other thread about it on his Powerful Hotwire post.


----------



## Hallis (Jan 27, 2008)

Some folks at the DFW Get Together got to see this light in person 

Shane


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 7, 2014)

What happened to the pictures? I could swear that only a month ago they were still visible.


----------



## vestureofblood (May 20, 2022)

Wishing the pictures were still in this thread


----------



## DrafterDan (May 20, 2022)

Yes, that's a lot of institutional knowledge lost.


----------

